# VHOST mit ISPConfig



## wr.aio (1. Juli 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

haben auf nem Testserver ISPConfig installiert. Möchte damit unsere Websites verwalten mit VHosts etc.

Leider funktioniert das nicht so wie ich das gerne hätte.

Habe folgendes gemacht.

Kunde erstellt
IP-Adresse erstellt
Domain erstellt
Zugriff auf Seite funktioniert nicht.

Habe nun auch Webmin auf dem System installiert. Habe über Webmin eine virtuelle IP-Adresse installiert und der Zugriff auf die Seite funktioniert.

Aber warum musste ich das machen? Habe ja in ISP-Config eine IP-Adresse erstellt.

Habe viele Anleitungen gefunden aber in Bezug auf Installation nicht auf Handhabung. Wo findet man Handbuecher oder ähnliches dazu.

Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## Till (1. Juli 2011)

Bevor man eine IP Adresse verwenden kann, muss diese in der Netzwerkkarte konfiguriert sein. Die ISPConfig IP Verwaltung bezieht sich auf die Webseiten und nicht die Netzwerkkarte.



> Habe viele Anleitungen gefunden aber in Bezug auf Installation nicht auf Handhabung. Wo findet man Handbuecher oder ähnliches dazu.


Das ISPConfig Handbuch gibt es hier:

ISPConfig 3 Manual | ISPConfig - Hosting Control Panel


----------

